# Live bait secrets?



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Is there a secret to keeping live bait alive longer? I recently wrangled up about 12 five inch finger mullet and put them in a clean 5 gal bucket with a bubbler. About 10 minutes later I unloaded at my "spot" only to find 11 out of 12 mullet dead already. Frustrating!  If it was menhaden, then I'd understand; They die if you look at 'em funny. But mullet are usually a little hardier. Is 12 fish too much for a 5 gallon bucket? Is there an ideal "bait to water gallons" ratio?

Your opinions??


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2003)

I had the same thing occur last weekend. Normally they seem to hang in there ok but it took me a while to gather enough bait and the weather was hot and I think the water in the bucket warmed enough to shock them when they were pulled from the relatively cold river water and dumped in the bucket. Just a theory but to further validate it when I finally did get to the beach the water was cold and the live mullet died on the first cast when I tried to free line them.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one, Stuart. 
I got the bucket water from the river in the same place I got the bait, so I don't think water temp played a roll in their demise.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Might help*

http://agfacts.tamu.edu/D11/Calhoun/Mar/Recfish/Fishing/SG83506r.htm

http://www.jerrylabella.com/live_bait_lessons.htm


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the links, Kozlow.  Good info, as usual. I think overcrowding might have been the main problem, but it's still unclear to me how much is too much in a bucket.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Have you ever thought of using O2 pills in the water.These O2 pills are small capsules that help restore the O2 levels in your bait well/bucket.
I know I have the same problems,trying to keep bait alive,especially if I am fishin for flounder.I have invested in a small battery operated oxygenator to keep baits frisky,till future use.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

I have had the same problem many times as well, it is florida and it is hot. I solved the heat problem with an insulated water cooler. An 8 gallon capacity igloo. It is insulated and keeps the water at a constant temp for many hours, and sometimes days. I had some shrimp in it for two days lively until the end, with minimal loss. I have kept mullet all day and night on long trips as well. Just drill a hole for your aereator near the top and rig up some kind of bracket to hold it. It can be a little bulky, But I can deal wit that if it keeps my bait alive. Another benefit is that with a screw on lid those fiesty mullet can't leap out as they are so fond of doing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

redfishjoebob & Nserch4Drum,

Thank you both for the tips. The cooler sounds like a good idea. As you said redfishjoebob, whatever it takes!

Thanks again!


----------

